

10 Startups to bet your career on (on one page) - hornbaker
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-startups-to-work-for-2012-4?op=1

======
jashmenn
btw, we (ifttt) are hiring. There are only 5 of us right now. We're looking
for an iOS guy and someone who's good at scaling & evented systems.

